# 强烈建议统一页面编码

## breeze

最容易统一的当然是统一采用UTF-8，但是这种做法在大陆不常用。

但是如果把简体版和繁体版分开又分散力量。

不统一编码用户又太痛苦了。

不知大家特别是版主的意见如何？

 :Exclamation:  Akar@2004DEC15: 執行版主權力：修正亂碼

----------

## ldh168

支持楼主的意见。

----------

